

Edward Snowden is no hero - npalli
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2013/06/edward-snowden-nsa-leaker-is-no-hero.html

======
lazzlazzlazz
"The American government, and its democracy, are flawed institutions. But our
system offers legal options to disgruntled government employees and
contractors. They can take advantage of federal whistle-blower laws; they can
bring their complaints to Congress; they can try to protest within the
institutions where they work. But Snowden did none of this."

So, when the system has rationalized these violations of basic rights to
itself through legal gymnastics all in the name of security, Toobin suggests
we turn to the system itself for relief? Either he doesn't understand the
scope of the issue, or he's a shill for interested parties.

Honestly, though, I've never taken Toobin seriously.

------
baddox
The two main arguments in this article are that Snowden isn't a hero because
he hasn't released any information that everyone didn't already know, and that
Snowden isn't a hero because what he did was a crime. The former is ludicrous;
the latter is the whole freaking point and the reason people call him a hero.

